

Steve Job's monument dismantled in Russia after Tim Cook's announcement - klearvue
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Flenta.ru%2Fnews%2F2014%2F11%2F03%2Fjops%2F

======
shiggerino
That's pretty funny, presumably Apple hasn't endorsed that lumbering piece of
garbage, and the homophobes are inadvertently helping Apple protect their
brand identity.

